# Annie - 11 weeks



## Annie_CT (Aug 11, 2011)

New to the forum, here is our 11 week old Golden Retriever, Annie!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww, she's adorable. Love her posing so sweetly for the camera.

Of course you know that only one photo is a teaser. Keep them coming. We love to watch them grow up.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is very cute! Thanks for sharing, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's very cute!!! More pictures please!!!! And welcome!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Annie is a cutie-pie, thank you for sharing. 
You are more than welcome to post more pictures! :wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Annie is a very cute pup.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!!!! And welcome to the forum! Keep the pictures coming - I think we need to see more!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Bello says....MORE PHOTOS, MORE PHOTOS!

Bello is 11 weeks old today!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's a cutie! We will be needing more pics for sure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome, Annie is a beautiful little girl. Hope to see more pictures of her.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes! More photos of this cutie pie are needed! I love the contrast between her fur and the grass! Little Annie of Cape Town is a pretty golden-girl!


----------



## fcostacampos (Aug 2, 2011)

So cuteeeeeeeee


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Annie is so darling.... keep those pics coming.


----------



## Annie_CT (Aug 11, 2011)

*Annie - Update*

Think we might've miscalculated her age - think she was 9 weeks on the pic. Updated picture of her at 12 weeks (I think?). Getting bigger quickly and so adorable! Pic taken this past weekend on our roadtrip.


----------



## fcostacampos (Aug 2, 2011)

She is getting even MORE cute, if that's possible. So adorable. Lovely face


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh what a precious little thing. She is adorable.


----------



## Annie_CT (Aug 11, 2011)

baileyboym22 said:


> Bello says....MORE PHOTOS, MORE PHOTOS!
> 
> Bello is 11 weeks old today!


Bello is very cute, does he/she like the bean bag?


----------



## Annie_CT (Aug 11, 2011)

Annie got dirty somewhere...










Getting a wash...

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...427609683098_518923097_10953645_5121555_n.jpg









All clean and fluffy...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Annie is adorable!  Welcome to the forum looking forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Annie_CT (Aug 11, 2011)

It has been some time since I posted - been so busy last few months with our Annie growing up so fast! Here is a recent picture of our girl, Annie (she's about 8 months old now):


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Wauuu what a wonderful big girl!!! She is so cute
Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

She's gorgeous!Love her to bits!


----------

